# EU child non EU father



## dexxter_sat (Oct 2, 2013)

I have been married for 10 years to a woman which is a swedish citizen. We have a 8 year old son which is also a swedish citizen. Recently we have divorced and we got a dual custody of a kid which now resides with me. So, my ex wife has dual citizenship (serbian and swedish) as well as our son. However I have only serbian citizenship.
My question is: is it possible for me to move to Germany or Austria with a child and gain resident/work permitt? I am aware of new "Zambarano rule" that allows parents of EU minor child to get work and resident permitt but I am not sure does this refers only Sweden or any other EU country?
I've contacted Swedish Migration and they confirmed that I can apply for swedish papers but still no answer from Austria and Germany.

Thank you in advance.


----------

